# Critique this doe please????



## Goat Luvr (May 3, 2012)

Please critique my little girl. Sorry I couldn't get a better picture, but they don't usually wander far from me and this was the best that I could get. I also tried to get one of a different doe but she really wasn't cooperating.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Ok, from the photo what I can see...

She has nice dairy character, feminine and refined.
Legs nice and long, does toe out in rear a bit.
Brisket looks ok...hard to tell.
Withers look nice and sharp.
Could be longer bodied.
Not a great rump, steep, but may look better on level ground.
Can't really tell much else.


----------



## Goat Luvr (May 3, 2012)

Thanks for the critique; I'll try to get a pic of her on flat ground later.
I added a picture of the other girl that I wanted critiqued.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Ok, the gold one...

Topline looks ok...withers could be sharper.
Would like to see longer body, more depth.
She has a very steep rump.
Legs looks ok. Front pasterns don't look too good.
Weak, flat brisket.
Neck length is decent, but ties in poorly to body.
Rear leg angulation could be a tad better.


----------



## Goat Luvr (May 3, 2012)

Thanks.
I thought the multi-colored one had better conformation. I'm not very good at being able to tell myself though.
What would her coloration be described as?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

She'd be sundgau, white overlay/abundant white. You could probably get away with calling her buckskin and white cause you can't see the pattern perfectly due to all the white.


----------



## Goat Luvr (May 3, 2012)

Thanks!!!!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

No problem.


----------



## Goat Luvr (May 3, 2012)

Here's a pic of Melody again. It's the best I could get (still not cooperating) and this time with her on flat ground. :greengrin:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I don't see much change from my first critique. Her rear legs do look a little better.


----------



## Goat Luvr (May 3, 2012)

Thank you!!!


----------

